# Banking Trojan can steal social media accounts



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Security researchers have discovered a new, sophisticated form of malware based on the notorious Zeus banking Trojan that steals more than just bank account details.

Dubbed Terdot, the banking Trojan has been around since mid-2016 and was initially designed to operate as a proxy to conduct man-in-the-middle (MitM) attacks, steal browsing information such as stored credit card information and login credentials and injecting HTML code into visited web pages.

https://thehackernews.com/2017/11/facebook-twitter-hack.html


----------

